# David Olhasso Video



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

David Olhasso is a competition shooter who is sponsored by Beretta. I've bought some parts from him in the past when I owned Beretta's. These are great video clips (pt 1 & pt 2) with David giving some excellent pointers...

Clip 1





Clip 2





http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey JS thanks. That was a good film clip.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I'm still learning, watching and listening to the likes of David Olhasso. I noticed he shoots with both eyes open. Others use only one open. One definately has to find the right handgun and shooting technique for himself. Seems the top three "must" procedures are grip, trigger pull and see the front sight.


----------

